# Reemplazo del BA109 = NTE 614 ???



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2010)

Tengo que reemplazar este diodo BA109 que es un NTE 614, pues no lo encuentro en mi pais y lo necesito para el transmisor de TV que esta en: http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx2/index.htm


----------



## lsedr (Ago 28, 2010)

Ya lo reemplase por un 1n4003 con un C de 20 pF en paralelo.


----------

